# driving onto the beach at seacliff SA



## Yakydeyak (Jan 15, 2013)

Hi guys,

I launched my yak with a fellow member from seacliff this morning, driving onto the beach like a heap of other boat and yak fishos. On return we brought the cars back to the waters edge to load the yaks. During this we were approached by a lady who declared that she is a member of the local resident association, or similar, declaring we are not allowed to load our yaks on the beach and that it was only for boats. She was very rude and when i said that important pretty confident that's not the case she took photos of our cars and proceed to try and get the ranger to fine us. There is nothing to say you can't unload and load yaks, only jet skis. We saw about a dozen people doing the same thing across the day. She even made the comment that this is ruining peoples day at the beach. It took 10 minu&tes and there were boats and yaks going in to the side of us. Was this lady a nut or did she have a leg to stand on?


----------



## suehobieadventure (Feb 17, 2009)

I have loaded and unloaded on Seacliff a few times. Nowhere does it mention boats must be registered. So I would be asking her where she got her info from. Shane from Binks marine has encouraged all to drive onto the beach to unload for the Binks days they have had down there. A kayak is technically a boat after all :lol:


----------



## GlenelgKiller (Mar 13, 2012)

Never had a problem. Tell her people that stick their noses into other people's business ruin everyone's day


----------



## Rockster (Sep 7, 2007)

Yakydeyak, you obviously did not not ask this VIP permission to use HER beach :twisted: Seriously though as far as I am aware there is nothing on the signs warning of boats only using the ramp, pehaps she is getting confused with jet skis which are not allowed to use the ramp and are banned in the area. I cannot see what her problem is providing drivers are driving with caution and watching for peds and animals of which there always are a lot on weekends, especially when the weather is fine.

This from a schedule from the City of Holdfast Bay:









I am a little unsure but the definition of vessel does not stipulate it must be motorised:









You may have to check with the Council to see if they have anything in their regs but I am sure they wouldn't have. Although it shouldn't make any difference but I think it is more of a hazard to pedestrians, having cars with (boat) trailers reversing than a car without a trailer.

I occassionally fish from the beach and at times there are arguments between fishers / people walking / swimmers and everyone thinks it is their sole right to be there at the exclusion of the other.

IF is it going to ruin your day at the beach by people loading and unloading boats and kayaks, DONT walk where there is a boat ramp! ;-) 
Cheers

Bob


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Without having any local knowledge whatsoever, my first though was what's the difference whether it's a boat of a kayak?

Are you using a trailer and does it need to be registered to be on the beach?

If that is the case, and it is here at our local beach, what business is it of hers unless she was a police officer, just take photos, pass them on to the relevant authority, job done.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2013)

No problems at all driving onto the beach to load and unload a yak.

SA is quite liberal in it's definition of boat as well. If you put an electric motor on a yak in SA you will need to regester it as well as get a hull identification number.

Keep doing what you are doing.


----------



## Yakydeyak (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks for the replies, it is as i thought. Im afraid that because she lives in the area she feels the right to dictate how the public facilities are used. What really irritated me was the way in which she approached us and then the situation and the tone of voice she used from the outset. When i stated that from my understanding yaks are classed as a vessel (i have both a boat licence and a degree in aquaculture and was with an honors marine biologist so we are not clueless on these matters) and there is no exclusion noted on the designated signage she resorted to threatening to call the ranger in attempt to fine us for doing something in a perfectly reasonable and in sensible way. I simply replied 'sure, that would be great' as i was fairly confident she was wrong and would have loved to discuss it with a ranger and hopefully avoid others falling under the same criticism. I then warned the car that pulled up beside us to launch two yaks about the lady on the lose. That didn't stop her from standing 100m away on the phone trying desperately to get someone over, a fete she obviously failed at. To be clear we were directly in front of the designated launching area, not disrupting beach users or other traffic. The remaining km of beach where occupied by beach users and where uncrowded. In answer to your question, both yaks where loaded onto subaru AWDs. Otherwise, it was a great day on the water but only a few squid were around. As this was my first trip from Seacliff i just wanted to clear this matter up for future trips.


----------



## Tbone (Mar 17, 2009)

Shame to hear about your experience at Seacliff. I often launch from there and rarely do I go there and not have a chat with someone who wants to know about kayaking (I reckon that Binks should be paying me commision!) or what fish are around. The beach walkers I encounter have always been lovely. I also take my vehicle onto the beach without complaints from anyone however once on the water you will be at the mercy of the local squid nazi (local pro with hard cabin tinny) who thinks he owns the ocean, he has no problem pulling up right next to you (about 1metre in my case) and fishing when he sees you catch a squid. The cheeky sod then told me that I needed to be 150 meters away from HIM and didn`t seem to appreciate it when I told him f..k off back to where he was fishing before he saw me catch then! Threatened to run me over with his boat and ranted and raved until it became apparent to him that I was not intimidated.


----------



## Yakydeyak (Jan 15, 2013)

Well at least we didn't encounter the 'squid nazi' Tbone. He probably would have been blowing his temper yesterday as from all reports the fishing was pretty quiet. We had 3 other local people who were very polite ask about the kayaks who were interested in getting into the hobby. Otherwise it was a gorgeous day, with loads of people enjoying there various water activities. There must have been a heap of members out there yesterday, but no way of recognising them!


----------



## GlenelgKiller (Mar 13, 2012)

Gotta say that in my time fishing the area I'm yet to have any trouble on the beach, unless you count the labradors that are always sniffing around the yak looking for something to roll in! People are usually inquisitive and friendly, to the point of offering to give you a hand when lifting or trying to pull through sand. There is always a bad apple somewhere, sounds as though you found her!


----------



## DavidA (Mar 13, 2007)

I launch there all the time (since 2007 when I first got my kayak). Have never had this problem. Just a local nut who thinks she owns the joint! I have been there when police were present + the Holdfast Bay council ranger and never been challenged as to the right to launch a kayak here. Used to load off the roof of a car but now use a trailer.

I think best approach is just to stay calm with these people or ignore them - even though you might feel like doing something obscene with her stupid phone/camera!

David


----------



## rodrocket (Apr 24, 2012)

An ineresting response to her taking photos of you when loading yaks etc would be to ask her if she realises she needs to have permission to take pics of you and let her know it's illegal to do that.
Suggest you may have to call the police and file a complaint against her for invasion of privacy and also harrasment.


----------



## Rockster (Sep 7, 2007)

salticrak said:


> Crow eater country seems a pretty wild place now ;-)


Yep, next thing some one will be buying a heap of barrels for residents like this!  
Cheers
Bob


----------



## boreeng (Dec 10, 2010)

Reminds me of Lindsay Fox in Portsea trying to kick people off 'his' beach.

Like others have mentioned, I sometimes launch my yak off Seacliff and luckily have never encountered this nutter. Usually only friendly people who want to find out how you went and ask about the yak. With all the miles and miles of sandy beaches along the metro coastline in Adelaide, this is the only spot (as far as I know) where you can drive onto the beach to launch.


----------



## Berger (Aug 13, 2012)

boreeng said:


> With all the miles and miles of sandy beaches along the metro coastline in Adelaide, this is the only spot (as far as I know) where you can drive onto the beach to launch.


There's also Moana (though you may say that it's not part of the Metropolitan area). And I notice there is vehicular access behind the Henley Sailing Club at West Beach.


----------



## boreeng (Dec 10, 2010)

Berger said:


> boreeng said:
> 
> 
> > With all the miles and miles of sandy beaches along the metro coastline in Adelaide, this is the only spot (as far as I know) where you can drive onto the beach to launch.
> ...


LOL fancy me forgetting West Beach, that is my regular spot. I was never 100% it was allowed but have never had a problem there.


----------

